# Quiet



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Where all you smokin guys at ? I miss seeing all the butts, ribs wings, ...


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

i just smoked some ribs and beans sunday..but no pics!!lol


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok.. here's a few for ya.. these are recent... I got the part for my smoker now so I'm planning on doing a brisket this weekend..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

